# Swordtail -- Pregnant?



## fishoutawater (Feb 9, 2005)

She looks preggo to me. To see if your livebearers are pregenant pay attention first to their shape, (which you have) next you look at their gravid spot. See that dark spot right behind her white belly? When that is dark... like it is now you know that you will be expecting babies pretty soon. There is no sure way to tell though exactlly when she will birth, so if you have the option of moving her into a tank of her own, this would be ideal. If not just keep an eye on her. You know she is REALLY close when her belly kinda squares off. At this time you may think of putting her in a breeder trap. Be cautious not to move her too early, as to not stress her out.... those traps though helpful sure are small. GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR NEW BABIES!!!!


----------



## Nolan W. (Feb 9, 2005)

I'm pretty sure that she's pregnant. Sometimes, you can actually see the babies developing inside the mother! I can see the babies' eyes through my swordtails' bellies. Make sure the babies have somewhere to hide, especially near the surface. Swordtails are extremely cannibalistic toward their young. And check for babies in your filter once in a while. I recently found three.


----------



## ThatNewGuy (Sep 8, 2004)

fishoutawater was right about the black spout behind the guts. It will get much larger the closer she is to bursting. I have never had luck with one of those breeding traps. However, they are prolific breeders and even without a trap you will have several that make it through fry stage in a planted tank. Soon, you will be awash in swords and be trying to get your relatives to start tanks just so they can take some off your hands.


----------



## uncskainch (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks, everyone, for the tips. I don't have a spare tank (though may get a 10 gallon set up if I decide I really like breeding swords!), but I do have some good hiding spots in the tank. No sign of babies yet, but the neon swordtail is looking decidedly square today and seems to want to hang out at the bottom of the tank and rest in the plants a good bit. (She's eating a bit and swimming actively at times, so I think she's just resting and isn't sick or anything.) I'll be sure to post when I see fry!


----------



## uncskainch (Feb 22, 2005)

I picked up a plastic breeder tank to float in my main tank today and a small-mesh net so I can try to catch at least a few of the fry and put them into the breeder for protection. 

A number of people seem to have reported bad luck with swordtails and these small breeders -- it seems that they stress the fish out if she's in there for very long. I'd be glad to hear other people's opinions/experiences as well. But I thought that trying to move the fry to the breeder might give a few of them a fighting chance without stressing out the female.

Still waiting!


----------



## krome (Jul 21, 2009)

*hi*



uncskainch said:


> I just got this female neon swordtail today and noticed that she is much rounder in the belly than my pineapple wag female. Those with livebearer experience, does it look like I have a pregnant fish here? And if so, any idea how long before I might see fry?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hi i'm krome i have exactley the same female sword (4 in fact) they were all showing gravid spots when i got them aweek ago and now they are looking real square, i used to have other female swords which gave birth in my tank but they are now dead, but they left behind some males, some died and i now have two which have made it to adulthood, i used to use a breeding net to keep the fry in, as i found them at the back of the filter, i did not even know at the time that the fish were pregnant!
now i have brought a 55 litre tank to house the fry when they appear, i am in the same boat and am considering wether to move the female to the other tank to give birth?, good luck


----------

